# Just curious



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

How many spoiled Maltese members show their malts or have shown their malts in the past? 
Although all our beautiful darlings are much loved and Champions of our hearts. I just wondered who all has some degree of show experience?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

No experience here, I just drool from afar! Dakota's breeder (who does show) once mentioned that he had hoped one of his daughters would take on his program when he got older, but sadly, they didn't have the passion ..... I've stored that in my memory bank, and if my lifestyle ever changes, I would love to be 'groomed' to be a handler, then maybe one day .... who knows ....


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My pups all came from breeders who were active in showing, but my girls each has a flaw that wouldn't have worked out in the show ring. I love to hear about the people who show, but readily admit that I don't have the patience to keep my dogs in that perfect show coat....


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> My pups all came from breeders who were active in showing, but my girls each has a flaw that wouldn't have worked out in the show ring. I love to hear about the people who show, but readily admit that I don't have the patience to keep my dogs in that perfect show coat....[/B]


Oh I understand totally..I love to discuss the different aspects of showing and how I can do things better.. I love to hear from the members who have retired and how things were then as to how they are now or if anything has changed. Oh and msmagnolia... the grooming truly is a test in patience *S* Thank you for responding


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

Come on ladies







I know there are some of you out there that are still showing or have in the past. Please share some of your knowledge with the rest of us. I am still learning something new it seems every day... I think this will be a great thread..........







.... Dian


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Well...

Does showing in Obedience count?









Cloud and I got a CD title when he was 12. Cameo is currently showing in Rally (or she will be when she decides that she wants to; her one episode in the ring so far did not go so well). I entered her in a show in May (knowing she really wasn't ready and she confirmed it), and I am hoping to enter her next month. 

I also plan to show Cadeau in Obedience when he gets older. I feel sure he will do great. He has been learning to play retrieve and he is in puppy class kindergarten now. 

I also hope to show him in conformation. His breeder has agreed to let me decide what I want to do if he continues to develop from Show Potential to Show Quality. I am looking forward to it, and so far so good. I'm busily reading all the books now.


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

> Well...
> 
> Does showing in Obedience count?
> 
> ...


Any kind of showing is great !







I would love for you to explalin how the rally works. I have asked others but none have been able to explain it.. this is great.







.. Dian


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> Any kind of showing is great !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know if I could do it justice here, but I will try. Most people like to say it is a cross between agility and obedience. In a way that is true. It is obedience set on a course like agility. Also, it is timed (like agility) and you can talk to your dog the whole time (like agility). In these ways, it is much more fun for both the dog and the human than traditional obedience which has a reputation for being VERY rigid. 

A rally course is set up as a series of stations. The dogs will be heeling through all the stations. They will preform at each station. Some stations require that the dogs heel around cones (in a spiral or a serpentine), others will require halts, downs, stands. They may have to do several things in a set. There are a total of 50 signs. In the novice class there are no jumps, but at the advanced and excellent levels at least one jump is required. The cool news is that they just changed the regs (for Jan 08) and the jump height for our low crawlers is down to 4 inches. It used to be 8. Cameo is only 7 inches at the withers so that is a mountain for her. 

The AKC website has a nice set of information about Rally. I understand it was invented by Bud Kramer who was one of the early agility enthusiasts in the US (helped to establish it here after it was imported from the UK following a Crufts exhibition).


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=397508
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the information on Rally that is something we are seeing offered more and more .







I didn't realize the difficulty of the course







And of the many hours it must take to train for that







Congratulations on your accomplishments.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, I show Coco all the time. I show her to people at the malls, my friends, and just about anyone who will look.





















Her breeder wouldn't have sold her to me if she were show quality, as she knew I had no intentions of showing my dog.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I wanted to show Sassy but I knew I would never ever, not even never ever breed her.....she is my baby girl. But after she was spayed I took her to a local grooming show owned by an AKC Toy Judge and I asked him to take a good look at her for fun. He was astounded with her and said it is funny that some of the finest specimens are not in the ring but on someone's couch







Anyway, he asked me if I would like to show her once and see what happens? I said sure but she is spayed. He said he sees it in the ring ALL the time. So to make a long story short I agreed and I received an invitation to a show and I showed Sassy myself. She took Best in Breed and a 1st place that day. She hated it.......since she is not around any dogs she was a little nervous and edgy. We got pictures and received ribbons, but when we got home and I took a good close look at the pictures I decided NEVER again. Sassy was looking at me with her big black eyes as if to ask......"is this what YOU want me to do mommy?"







I could have just cried. I told her that day that we don't need a wall full of ribbons for her to be mommy's champion. So......she warms the couch instead. 

Funny quick story.....A while back I took her to a local show. I had Sassy in one center topknot with a powder pink bow on it.....not the traditional 2 knots with dark bows. As I approached the Maltese who were awaiting their turn in the ring I was approached by a very well known Maltese breeder. (Her boy is currently #1 in the show world.) She says...."are you showing her today?" I said....ummmm no, why? She said, "WHEW! I was thinking...there goes my major." I laughed, but deep inside I felt...WOW! what a compliment....my baby runs around on the carpet, not wrapped, no special care for her coat other than her weekly bath and daily grooming, and I have a show breeder feeling threatened by her appearance.







I was so proud.



For anyone who may not know me well......please don't think I brag about Sassy like this all the time. I am just replying to the question asked in this thread.

*I didn't wikes habing to prance awound dat wing wiff my nose in de air acting snotty. I am a berry fwendly gir-r-r-r.....eben de judge waffed when her nounced me de winner I jumped and danced on my back feets for her. Dat tickled her funny bone. ~Sassy*


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

You have every right to brag about Sassy and you should! She is such a beautiful girl.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I wanted to show Sassy but I knew I would never ever, not even never ever breed her.....she is my baby girl. But after she was spayed I took her to a local grooming show owned by an AKC Toy Judge and I asked him to take a good look at her for fun. He was astounded with her and said it is funny that some of the finest specimens are not in the ring but on someone's couch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That is such an awesome story!! Sassy is a very beautiful girl. I know exactly how proud you felt, btw because I felt the same way when Lucy got so much attention at Nationals last year with all the other gorgeous dogs around. 

And I know EXACTLY what look you are talking about, it's the same one Caddy gave me when I showed her. She's quite happy being a house potato and doesn't see much need for going out in public (unless it's to the dog park, she LOVES the dog park)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I wanted to show Sassy but I knew I would never ever, not even never ever breed her.....she is my baby girl. But after she was spayed I took her to a local grooming show owned by an AKC Toy Judge and I asked him to take a good look at her for fun. He was astounded with her and said it is funny that some of the finest specimens are not in the ring but on someone's couch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I loved hearing about Sassy's adventure in the show ring!! What a sweet story!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Dear Sassy: I didn't know you was a Show Dog when we wore our matching outfits an kissed. Pweese, will you still wike me? I still wike you. Tanner


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Dear Sassy: I didn't know you was a Show Dog when we wore our matching outfits an kissed. Pweese, will you still wike me? I still wike you. Tanner[/B]


*Tanner you sillwey boy.....I wubs you. But I pwefers to be called a show girl not a dog.







~Sassy*


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh Pat that is so amazing, but not surprising as Sassy is such a beauty! You must've been so proud, of course you get to have a little mommy brag.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Oh, I show Coco all the time. I show her to people at the malls, my friends, and just about anyone who will look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEp, Matilda is shown daily







she's my show girl,flaws and all.


Of course Sassy would win. She's so beautiful.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Pat, I loved the story about Sassy. Thanks for sharing that!














We always knew she was a star!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great story, Pat. But, I'm not surprised at our beautiful little Sassy girl - she's always been a winner in my book!


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

Thank you so much for explaining the rally. It makes more sense to me now. You do have a tremendous amount of training to do and I applaud you for your dilligence and devotion to the sport.









I also loved the story of the little show girl.







That was wonderful.

Here is my little Hoover. He is full of himself (he doesn't know he is really a dog) and loves the sport. He also loves to announce to everyone when another breed is about to enter the ring. Sometimes the handlers aren't very appreciative of his announcements. He doesn't really care as long as his mommy is there with him giving him goodies for being a good boy. 
I raised Hoover on a syringe until he was 4 weeks old and then to a preemie baby bottle. He finally weaned at 10 weeks because he didn't like cold milk







. He still has that cocky little attitude about everything he does. Show dog or not he is my baby







Dian



[attachment=24091:attachment]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Thank you so much for explaining the rally. It makes more sense to me now. You do have a tremendous amount of training to do and I applaud you for your dilligence and devotion to the sport.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG Dian that pic is soooo awesome of Hoover! Check that boy out! 

I can fully attest to the attitude - and he was special when I met him at 12 weeks old so it doesn't surprise me that he is still something quite amazing! I think it will be something else when Caira and Hoover met next month, they are going to try to outdo each other in whose got the most attitude. Caira also like making announcements, and like announcing when there are small children around.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> Thank you so much for explaining the rally. It makes more sense to me now. You do have a tremendous amount of training to do and I applaud you for your dilligence and devotion to the sport.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Oh what wonderful stories







And I have to agree we have many beautiful little doggy children here on SM but little Sassy is truly a shining star







Thank you so much for taking the time to share her show experience with us. Dian I will take that problem child off your hands any day


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Dian, WOW..Hoover is more stunning than I imagined.







I bet he is going to be a very famous boy someday!







Your dogs are ALL beautiful..one more than the next. Just beautiful!!

Hugs,
Andrea


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

First -- big congrats to Sassy and Dian -- your boy is just gorgeous.









From showing Lhasas for over 25 years, here's what I've found. There are basically 4 types of show dogs.

1. Type one is the breathtakingly beauty that you KNOW would go to the top -- if only he/she would enjoy showing. No amount of work, no matter what, will ever get this type to show well and it would be extremely difficult and painful for both you and the dog to continue his/her show career. Better to cut your losses and let them be a PET. BTW -- my baby girl -- my heart and soul -- the Lhasa I loved most ever was this type and no, she never became a champion, was bred only once because motherhood wasn't her thing (although that litter produced Gambler - #1 Lhasa for 4 years and Chennie - #1 all time top producing Lhasa dam).

2. Type two is the dog that is similar to a robot. He/She will do exactly what you want, stack, walk, etc., but with no animation. They don't really enjoy showing, but they don't hate it either. They will eventually become a champion, but that's it. They really didn't like the ring all that much.

3. This type loves the ring. He/She will finish fast and may become tops in their breed. This is the type that is most often tops of their breed in the rating systems.

4. Occassionally, you will get a dog that loves the ring and has soooooooooooooooo much carisma that the judges just eat him/her up. This is the dog that every breeder lives for and every handler would die to show. This dog may have faults and may not be the best dog out there, but his carisma and charm make him/her stand heads about the rest. JR, the Bichon that won Wesminister 3-4 years ago, was most definately this type of dog. The crowd loved him, the judges loved him, he loved the ring and he was a beauty. No question about it. I have been lucky enough to have 2 dogs that I believe fit into this category. Gambler did certainly and his neice, Roulette did too but to a lesser extent. Gambler would honestly stare a judge down as if to say, "have you seen me? Look at me. You don't need to look at any of the others." 

So for those of you whose furbabies are the first type, don't worry -- Lacie and Tilly are too. And Shorty, Gamlber's mother, was my favorite -- no matter what. She slept with her head on my pillow every night and if I took up too much room, she would kick me. She got bites of everything I ate, and she got to go to the office with me every day and sit on a red satin pillow next to my computer. Spoiled -- most decidedly!!!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I, like Mary Ann, show my Mr Wookie often, but not for ribbons or winnings.









I really am happy to go to any dog show but I can't ever see me "showing" a dog like that. I just have some basic differances with some "show" things. So it really warms my heart when I hear breeders and Show people talk about how they retired a Show dog and they are now "couch warmers".











enJOY!
Melanie

now watch that I have said this, a real Show Dog will end up in my life one day.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> ...........WOW! what a compliment....my baby runs around on the carpet, not wrapped, no special care for her coat other than her weekly bath and daily grooming, and I have a show breeder feeling threatened by her appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Pat, you should be proud!!














I enjoyed your story so much. Sassy is everyone's ideal. If she is as sweet as she is beautiful (and i'm sure she is!) you are one lucky furbaby Mommie!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> First -- big congrats to Sassy and Dian -- your boy is just gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for breaking this down for people like me, who have a curiousity but no knowledge about showing. Yes, I vividly remember JR, and his incredible charisma and stage presence. What a dog!! You're absolutely right with that comment - some are robots, good in the ring but there are others that were born for it.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

For those who did show, and those who show now. Share with us your Kennel Name? For those who do not know what this is, it is the name that the person is known as in the show or dog world. Like my Kennel Name is *It's Magic Maltese*. 

I use it in my dogs names, like Magic's (name). A lot of times I don't really know a person's name though I see them almost every show I go to. They are the Bichon lady, the Papillion man, etc. Or I know them by their Kennel Name.









Tina












P.S. Dian, Hoover is very nice. Who is he out of? Pedigree.


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

> For those who did show, and those who show now. Share with us your Kennel Name? For those who do not know what this is, it is the name that the person is known as in the show or dog world. Like my Kennel Name is *It's Magic Maltese*.
> 
> I use it in my dogs names, like Magic's (name). A lot of times I don't really know a person's name though I see them almost every show I go to. They are the Bichon lady, the Papillion man, etc. Or I know them by their Kennel Name.
> 
> ...


Hey everyone, thanks for all the great reading and compliments. 
I am known as Midis Maltese when showing. 
My Baby Hoover's dam is Sandstone"s Ode to Gloryl
sire is http://www.doggievilla.com/CH_SINPHONY_OF_VENICE_ANDY.htm" target="_blank">Ch sinphony of Venice Andy</a>


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh what a wonderful suggestion Tina.. Thank you for mentioning your kennel name. I have shown with success Briard, Mastiff and the Maltese (My age has caught up with me no more big doggys)I can't say that I have a kennel but have chosen a name to show my Maltese under, ChaCa Maltese it is the first part of my husbands name Charlie who has always supported me and encouraged me to get involved with showing and the last part is taken from my name Cathy. I do want to say that I adore the breed but that is not what prompted me to select my first Maltese. It was the people who owned them, most are kind,loving and helpful people. They made it so easy for me to quickly learn what I need to in order to exhibit and to transition from the larger breed to these hairy hearted little creatures. We are all great friends and continue to support each other


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yes, I, show my doggies







- we're in the short hair division....look for us









I can't imagine what would happen if I even took Abbey to a show - she's such a vocal little girl. Although I believe if I let her hair grow long, she would be stunning. (her mommy is beautiful).

Arch, is all pet....bow legs and all - but he's the most beautiful dog in the world to me.

I hope someday to be able to get to a show and meet some of you who do show your dogs, it would be a great honor to meet you....and to be able to say - "hey, I know them!"


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

I wanted to show Chyna but decided against it. I love her being carefree. Maybe in the future I will luck out and find another pup with show potential. I really want to enter that world.


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

> I wanted to show Sassy but I knew I would never ever, not even never ever breed her.....she is my baby girl. But after she was spayed I took her to a local grooming show owned by an AKC Toy Judge and I asked him to take a good look at her for fun. He was astounded with her and said it is funny that some of the finest specimens are not in the ring but on someone's couch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw, that story made me tear a little when you said Sassy looked at you with her black eyes. My Sassy would never have the patience for the ring, and she would probably attack the judge while he was looking at her. Either way, I wouldn't want to grow a coat on her, it's just wouldn't look right on my dog, she is so used to nice short puppy cuts. I would probably feel awful if I started showing now...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

For those that may not have seen my post in the pic section -- here are a few of my top winning Lhasas. My last Lhasa litter was 5 years ago and I am retired from breeding and showing and now only have my 2 Spoiled Rotten Maltese.

My kennel name was LynnLaine Lhasas which is a combo of my first name Lynn and my husband's last name Chapdelaine. All of my dogs were named a gambling term such as Stacked Deck (call name Dexter), Pat Hand (call name Pattie), Luck of the Draw (call name D.D.) Nickle Slots (call name Nicki), Place Your Bets (call name Betsie), Card Shark (call name Sharkie) and on and on. All of my advertising carried my tag line: LynnLaine Lhasas -- Always a Sure Bet! Both Gambler and Roulette have been on the covered of Canine Chronicles, Dog News and ShowSight more than once and their pictures were seen monthly in Canine Chronicles and in ShowSight and weekly in Dog News. Campaigning a top dog isn't CHEAP!!!

You can see that I've been doing coats for a long, long time.









This is Multiple BIS, BISS CH LynnLaine's The Gambler. He was #1 Lhasa in 1995, 96, 97 and 98 and Pedigree Dog of the Year for 1996. I bred him and owned him. He went to The Bridge in 2005 at 15 years of age.









Gambler at Westminister










My favorite candid shot of Gambler









Me showing his littermate sister CH LynnLaine's Game of Chance who is the breed's all time top producing dam.









Picture of her daughter, Mult BIS, BISS CH LynnLaine's Roulette who was the #1 Lhasa for 2000 and 2001.
This is Roulette at 9 months. She finished her championship at 7 months.









Altogether - I've produced 78 U.S. LynnLaine Lhasa Champions and a number of Shih Tzu Champions. I have also been the breeder on the #1 Lhasa in South America for 1999-2000, the #1 Lhasa in France for 2001, the #1 Lhasa in the Phillipines for 2000, the #1 all time Lhasa in Thailand and the #1 Lhasa in Japan for 2001-2002.


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

> For those that may not have seen my post in the pic section -- here are a few of my top winning Lhasas. My last Lhasa litter was 5 years ago and I am retired from breeding and showing and now only have my 2 Spoiled Rotten Maltese.
> 
> My kennel name was LynnLaine Lhasas which is a combo of my first name Lynn and my husband's last name Chapdelaine. All of my dogs were named a gambling term such as Stacked Deck (call name Dexter), Pat Hand (call name Pattie), Luck of the Draw (call name D.D.) Nickle Slots (call name Nicki), Place Your Bets (call name Betsie), Card Shark (call name Sharkie) and on and on. All of my advertising carried my tag line: LynnLaine Lhasas -- Always a Sure Bet! Both Gambler and Roulette have been on the covered of Canine Chronicles, Dog News and ShowSight more than once and their pictures were seen monthly in Canine Chronicles and in ShowSight and weekly in Dog News. Campaigning a top dog isn't CHEAP!!!
> 
> ...


 OMG you go girl, I want to be just like you







except with maltese







:Your dogs were absolutely gorgeous







and you don't look so bad yourself..








I admit showing dogs can be very addictive and can be as costly as you chose to let it be... Great hearing from you.... Dian


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ok, I'll come out of the kennel closet.









Like Cathy, i dont' have a true 'kennel' but I do have a kennel name picked out, Bellarata Maltese. Bell was my mom's maiden name and Arata was my hubby's mom maiden name and both are no longer with us, so I thought Bellarata had a nice ring and was associated with nice memories. 

I am very new so I feel funmy about having a kennel name, but well, I'm out of the closet now, LOL.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> Ok, I'll come out of the kennel closet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stacy, the page looks AMAZING!!!!!!!!! GOOD JOB!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> Ok, I'll come out of the kennel closet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stacy,

Thanks for sharing your website and your kennel name. I love them both.







You are doing a great job. I have already had fun exploring your girls pedigrees. We should compare notes sometime. Cadeau is related to your girls on his mother's side.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Lacy's Mom WOW you have accomplished a lot in your show days. I even recognized a few "young" handlers. I think one is Wade (can't remember his last name). Your Lhasas are very beautiful.











A Kennel name doesn't mean you own a "kennel". It's the name you go by so that other's know who you are when they see it in the catalog, magazines and such.

Stacy your site is *very* nice. I wish I had your talent for doing that myself. Give yourself time to get more experience in showing. You will do just great.
Dian, Thank you for sharing your Hoover's parentage. He is a very nice boy.

Tina


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Lacy's Mom WOW you have accomplished a lot in your show days. I even recognized a few "young" handlers. I think one is Wade (can't remember his last name). Your Lhasas are very beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tina,
Thank you SO much! I'm already getting ready to change the layout and it's only been up for a few weeks, LOL. your site is very nice and easy to navigate. I feel like I've been a website building fool lately and it's been a lot of fun.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yep - Wade Koistenan was Gambler's handler. In the pic with Roulette is Curtiss Smith, but Carol Rice actually specialed her for me. Lois DeMers handled most of my class dogs with a few handled by Wade and a few handled by Carol Rice's husband Wally.

I didn't know if I would ever bred a champion when I decided to have a kennel name. Gosh -- everyone else seemed to have one, so I wanted one too. I was on a plane from Phoenix to Las Vegas when I came up with the name and then decided to have a theme to all of my dog's names. Hence the gambling names -- I also think I may have had a few too many (if you know what I mean).









Determination, however, is a big part of showing.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow.......Bob and I love Dog Shows and are so impressed by how much time, work, love, traveling, grooming etc. is involved with each dog. Great job







and thanks for sharing. You are also the ones that help us find the right shampoos, conditioners and brushes. You all are invaluable to us!!!!!
It's fun to know who you are......I only wish you all were in Michigan so we could watch you in the ring.

Our precious BOYZ may not be show quality but they SHOW us love and gratitude every minute of the day.

Marsha


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Ok, I'll come out of the kennel closet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stacy ~

I'm just now seeing this thread. Your site is totally cool. Love the name
















I've been training LBB in agility. I have all the "props" at home. I'll be bringing them to work, and we'll see how he does with the entire set-up. He does really well at home, but space is very limited.

We have a small "show" out here, once a year. Actually there are two. One for handicap, and one for "everyday" dogs. It's funny, because to qualify, they MUST be spayed/neutered ~ LOL

The regististration fee is $50, with the proceeds going to doggie charity.

In any case, if all goes well, I plan on entering Billy in the handicap agility.


----------



## kerri <3 maltese tilly (Dec 9, 2006)

ive been to a cuple of KC shows with tilly. in the UK so it will be different to other places !









shes doing okay still in the puppy classes though









x k e r r i x 
.. and tilly Xx


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=397508
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

> Well...
> 
> Does showing in Obedience count?
> 
> ...










I notice that you live in Georgia?! So do I! What are do you live in? I am in Northeast Georgia. 60 miles north of Atlanta in Hall county. Is your breeder also in Ga?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=398779
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh that sounds like so much fun, your little shows! Let me know when they are, I'd love to come down for it!

I already changed my layout on my site. I can't help it, I am addicted to photoshop, darnit. 

That's amazing about LBB doing agility, that is a true inspirational story right there. He sounds sooo adorable!


----------



## maltese-lovers (Jun 18, 2007)

Few months ago we wanted to show Maza....but she really don't want to show...she hates attitudes,good walk(She always runs)...so she will be free out it.Now she can wear clothes


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

She hated it.......since she is not around any dogs she was a little nervous and edgy. We got pictures and received ribbons, but when we got home and I took a good close look at the pictures I decided NEVER again. Sassy was looking at me with her big black eyes as if to ask......"is this what YOU want me to do mommy?"







I could have just cried. I told her that day that we don't need a wall full of ribbons for her to be mommy's champion. So......she warms the couch instead. 




That post made me smile! I know that look lol Always wanting to please the Mom, even to the point of doing something not so fun....









TLC lots of TLC


----------



## MalteMom (Jul 12, 2007)

> How many spoiled Maltese members show their malts or have shown their malts in the past?
> Although all our beautiful darlings are much loved and Champions of our hearts. I just wondered who all has some degree of show experience?[/B]


I am showing currently, my first "real" show dog. Long awaited. Newby to the ring but catching on fast. It is definitely a whole new world. I have two good mentors or would never have been able to do it.







java script:emoticon('',%20'smid_2')


----------



## MalteMom (Jul 12, 2007)

> Thank you so much for explaining the rally. It makes more sense to me now. You do have a tremendous amount of training to do and I applaud you for your dilligence and devotion to the sport.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=397022
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to Spoiled Maltese B)









We would love to know more about your dogs and your progress with showing. 

My Cadeau is 4.5 months old and so far he is developing really well. I am going to be going to a show to learn more from his breeder next weekend. She will have a chance to see him and give me an updated evaluation of his show potential. It seems we are just waiting to see how his adult teeth come in, otherwise he looks great so I hope to begin showing him in late September.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Pat, loved the story about Sassy. I wouldn't show any of mine for various reasons but I am quite sure they both would be quite successful at it. But I fear Lily would give me the same look as Sassy gave you. And besides they are far to busy for shows, the have Animal Planet to watch. It is alot of effort to keep all those animals in the TV. And they have serious napping that can not be interuppted. Besides they are champions in our hearts for sure. hee hee hee hee.
Aimee


----------

